# Tis the season



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

With indoor season and the new year right around the corner, companies are starting to take resumes. Hopefully those involved in the YABO group will be successful in gaining some sponsors. If any one needs any help, shoot me a pm and I will do my best.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

back to the top


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

If anyone needs help making up a shooter resume, just drop me a PM


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

up to the top


----------

